# What motivates you?



## Cich of it all (Mar 29, 2007)

*If you had to choose one aspect of cichlid keeping to be your favorite, what would it be?*​
Simply kicking back and watching the fish2853.85%Breeding them59.62%Feeding them11.92%Tinkering with gadgets11.92%Tank maintenance35.77%Discussing the hobby on Cichlid-Forum00.00%Attending club meetings / swap meets23.85%Collecting as many species as possible47.69%Other â€" please describe815.38%


----------



## Cich of it all (Mar 29, 2007)

Just curious!
I know its probably hard to pick!


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

Hard to pin it down for me. It's between kicking back and watching them and collecting as many as I can. I like seeing how all the different species and genus act and interact.


----------



## Cich of it all (Mar 29, 2007)

I voted for tank maintenance because I get a huge amount of satisfaction from providing a clean, suitable home for the fishes. Spectating is a close second though.


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

you missed an option,

all of the above...


----------



## Supercoley1 (Sep 23, 2007)

I chose other because I like to create a planted environment around the fish.

When I rescape I continue with the fish I have unlike many aquascapers who get different fish to compliment each different scape.

Then I sit back and watch the fish (and the scape)

I guess I could put it in as tank maintenance if that includes scaping?.

Andy


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

It was a three way tie for me, breeding them, watching them, and talkin' bout 'em on here and other forums 

Art


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I am with Supercoley 1 , my favorite thing is designing/creating the tank, aquascaping, selecting fish, rocks, etc. Cich of it all, you can come to my house and do the maintenance any time!


----------



## Cich of it all (Mar 29, 2007)

:lol: 
airfare on you?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Nah, you've got MTS and that's the last thing I need. Can you imagine someone who likes to design new tanks and hates maintaining them with MTS??? I stick with the four I have and just rotate redesigning them.


----------



## Fishguy28 (Feb 5, 2007)

I would have to say all of the above to me it is like collecting sports cards when you were a kid constantly striving to collect all of them and the excitement of finding that really rare fish that you always drooled over. Then after that comes the breeding, feeding and so on also a little boasting about your latest find to get your friends a little flustered while waiting for the first spawn, but it's all in fun.


----------



## canadiancichlidfan (Aug 24, 2007)

All of the poll options except cleaning the tank and those darn gadgets.


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 2, 2005)

The colors, personality of ea Sp. watching them at feeding time, 
the way they landscape the tank for you, 
and watching them as they grow up with the saticfaction or knowing you do a 
good job and they are healthy n happy.
and if they spawn, the reward of seeing the spawn grow up.


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 2, 2005)

Oh, I forgot to mention,

All the Great People I get to talk to, hang out with and learn from.....


----------

